# Akeno's Cage



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey thought I'd post some pictures of my new tegu Akeno's cage since its pretty much finished (besides adding the Repti-Fogger). So what do you guys think of it, any suggestions?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 23, 2011)

_What's the distance between the highest point on the middle wood piece and the light?

I can't see if it is or not but if not I would cover at least 60 % of the top with foil or something to help hold in moisture. Also something to consider,.. I don't know how supportive the vines on each side are but they can be used as an escape route. Even if you have the little black clips that go on the sides to hold the top on,.. they can pop them off as they get older.

Other than that it looks good,.. if it gets a little antsy you might want to cover three sides for more privacy but its not always needed.

Oh,.. and a larger water bowl would be nice in case it wants to soak,.. but most times they just use them to poop in,.. Korben does,.. Natsuki waits until I take him out._


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay well the distance from the light to the highest point on the wood is about 14-15 inches, but he never gets up there anyway. Also the whole covering the sides isn't needed for him because so far he hasnt gotten stressed in his cage, he only gets ansy when he is in his feeding tub for more than 5-10 minutes. Oh and the vines on the sides will be removed as he gets older, so he can have more space to roam. Oh and last thing about the water dish, we had a large one in his cage at one point but he always stayed away from it and wouldn't cross it to get to the cool side of his tank, thats why he has such a small one, since he only drinks outta it.


I had one question though, is it okay to have both a 100 wat powersun, and a 150 watt basking if they are both about 20 inches from the soil and 16-15 inches away from the basking wood (even though he never gets up on the wood to bask)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

That sounds like it would get extremely hot if you have a temp gun take the surface temps with them on. I would try the uvb get a temp with a temp gun then if you need it warmer you could use a low watt halogen bulb/house bulb. I could be wrong my guys are in a wooden enclosure it gets hot in there maybe an aquarium does not hold hat as well. Stress is not always visible to us sometimes covering the sides help them feel more private so they won't need to bury for as long.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

How big is the aquarium you are using? What type of bulb do you have now? What are your temps and humidity?


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay well since we havent gotten the temp gun yet (ordering online) I just took the temp with a regular thermometer and its coming up just alittle above 100 degrees (102-104) on both sides of the basking wood, but I cant tell what the temperature is on top of the wood (probably like 105-108), and how would I go about covering the 3 sides of the cage, since its 48" by 13" by 21" (standard 55 gallon).


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

Construction paper works good for covering the sides.

What bulb are you using? What is your cool side temp? What is the humidity?


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 23, 2011)

The cool side is around 80, but that is just the whole rooms temp during the summer time, even with a fan on, the bulbs im using are a 100 watt powersun and a 150 watt basking spot, but I turned off the basking spot because it was getting like 108 on the ground and he never even went to it (the 150 was meant for his 8x4x4 but I was trying it on his 55 gallon). When it isnt mid-summer and scorching hot, the cool side will probably be around 70-75, and the humiditity in the cage, I couldn't tell you since where setting up his repti-fogger tonight or tomorrow so today wouldnt give the true humidity level its gonna be.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

Setup seems good than. I would cover about 90% of the screen with foil or make a new top out of plexi or wood. It will hold heat and humidity inside much better.


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay I have one last question, is there any other good ways to feed him, because he always gets spazzy and jumpy in his feeding bin and I feel like he is very stressed out in it and thats why he doesnt eat as much as he could, I dont want anything that could possibly make him cage aggressive though.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

I feed mine in the enclosure. You could do the same, only time I would worry about him eating substrate is if/when you feed live food (crickets/roaches).


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it okay to feed in the enclosure as babies with tweezers, or will there still be a possiblity he associates my hand with his food?


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

He may associate your hand with food, there is no guarantees he won't. I believe as long as you interact with them other than just feeding it doesn't become a problem.


----------

